# The Secret to Petrus



## JLarsen (Oct 26, 2009)

.....is....


Spoiler



nyquil



I'll elaborate later, but I'm going to let people respond first.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 26, 2009)

OMG


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 26, 2009)

What?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NyQuil
http://translate.google.com/transla...org/wiki/NyQuil&sl=auto&tl=en&history_state0=


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 26, 2009)

Nukoca, that is indeed what I was referring to.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 26, 2009)

BRILLIANT!


----------



## Edward (Oct 26, 2009)

This must be some reference im not getting..


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 26, 2009)

Edward said:


> This must be some reference im not getting..


----------



## piemaster (Oct 26, 2009)

tell me why :/


----------



## nigtv (Oct 26, 2009)

Aww c'mon, no one heard of DXM?


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 26, 2009)

It has to be combined with the appropriate amount of yodels...but I think you're on to something here.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 26, 2009)

What the eff?


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2009)

It's not something you're not getting, it's something... else.


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Oct 26, 2009)

Wait your addicted to Purple Drank?


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 26, 2009)

Hahaha I'm actually not kidding, the only reference here was Chris' post.

Nyquil gives me amazing times, because it puts me in an almost....coma kinda of deep sleep, and the next day I never fail to be at least above average at cubes the next day, more commonly I'm no less than amazing. Can you guess how I've got sub 15 averages of 12? I average in the mid to high 15's commonly. I mean jesus, sub 15 for me is insane.

Here at the notable effects of Nyquil induced sleep;

Increased depth and complexity of blocks

Faster, more accurate turning

Lighting fast recognition

and with all that being said, *twitch* I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM *twitch*

I probably take too much....


----------



## ErikJ (Oct 27, 2009)

the secret of petrus is to be me


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 27, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> the secret of petrus is to be me



yes.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 27, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> the secret of petrus is to be me



The cake is a lie. You said Mountain Dew.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 27, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> ErikJ said:
> 
> 
> > the secret of petrus is to be me
> ...



So that's why you(ErikJ) had those cans of mountain dew at Big Cubes Summer! D:
I must try mountain dew spiked with Nyquil. 0:


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 27, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > ErikJ said:
> ...



or you can eat a cookie and drink lots and lots of random sodas


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > ErikJ said:
> ...



NONONONONONONO NO NO NO. BAD IDEA. NO. YOU GOT IT ALL WRONG. Dude, Nyquil the night before, get a great sleep, THEN mountain dew. Jesus don't kill yourself.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Cubes=Life said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



Rofl... What if you're too excited and you and your fingers twitch out of control and then you try to solve. and then!!! A TREMENDOUS POP!!! Pieces soar everywhere. The pieces' red glare, the core bursting in air, Gave proof through the night that your fault was still there. A couple people lose their eyes and their cubing careers are ruined. AND It's ALL YOUR FAULT!!!!  It's fun to act weird...


----------

